# Would upgrading to windows 10 solve the updates issues



## bnrr (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, I would like to know if switching from windows 8.1 x64 to windows 10 solve technical issues with the windows updates? Ever since I starting having problems with windows updates starting with W7, all version (32 and 64 bits) and methods to solve 'updates takes too long long to check' (up to 4hrs or to the following day). Failed, even with wsusoffline tool. Did clean install 6x and still the same problem. It the same with windows 8, then upgrade to 8.1. I would like to update to W10 but worried that I would face the same problems but also with the with application and drivers for my laptop, the laptop is a Toshiba Satellite GS505037 (2009 model).Check the Toshiba support website, no drivers for W10.
My laptop is in perfect working conditions. Any advice or suggestion would be very helpful. Thank You:grin:


----------



## stavros3000 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi,

What is the error code your getting when the windows updates are failing?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Updates will come quicker with 10.


----------



## bnrr (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Stravos, thank you for your reply. There were no error codes. The wsus just hang when downloading. But a strange thing happen, today when I turn on the laptop it started installing updates (276 updates). I was surprised, because this was the first time after 6 tries that it finally started updating. I cannot explain how this happen right now, but I will once I figure it out and post an update. But for now I would like to know if there is a windows 10 software that I could use in more then one computer? I check the Microsoft store but I found it confusing because the description for the software has no info if it a OEM or retail version. Need help it choose it the version. Thanks
Edit: the windows update is now working, no longer takes a long, long, long time checking for updates.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

License is for one computer. Volume license info at: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Licensing/how-to-buy/how-to-buy.aspx


----------

